# Looking for a good Text Editor



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,
I would like to find a Text Editor like Windows Notepad, but more advanced. I would like something that can do multiple programming languages also. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

WordPad?


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> WordPad?


Thanks for the reply, but I am looking for something like an actual code editor. Notepad and Wordpad can certainly do this, but I am looking for a dedicated text editor for things like HTML, PHP, etc. An example would be NoteTab.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you want an html, Javascript, ect. editor then I would reccomend First Page because its free. :up: :up:


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> If you want an html, Javascript, ect. editor then I would reccomend First Page because its free. :up: :up:


Ok, cool, thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is another free editor, I know it supports HTML and Javascript, but I'm not sure if it supports PHP, it should, but I'm not sure. http://www.coffeecup.com/free-editor/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, yeah I have CoffeeCup too but don't use it, First Page has more features and around 1000 preinstalled scripts.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Oh, yeah I have CoffeeCup too but don't use it, First Page has more features and around 1000 preinstalled scripts.


Thanks for the tip, I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure...whatever and


> hello my friend


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know about the free version listed above the paid version of CoffeeCup supports php as well as html... or any text for that matter. See the attached image, things to note are the highlighting, the tabs to the left. I have the html tags pane open in this shot, by clicking the tags to the left it inserts the closing and ending tags. This feature also has php code. The snippet tab for example is for creating a library of your own lines of code you use frequently, inserts by clicking it... The tabs on the top are pretty much self exaplamtory, it does have a WYSIWYG feature but I don't use that. Lat thing to note is the tabs on the bottom, those are for multiple documents... lots of features and entirely too many to mention here.












ferrija1 said:


> Oh, yeah I have CoffeeCup too but don't use it, First Page has more features .


Such as?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I ment more features for free...










And 1000s of Instant Scripts


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

And for scripts and features like that in CoffeeCup you have to PAY MONEY...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

phew...I'm OK


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

notepad++ freeware

you pick a language and it will appropriately color code and check syntax

http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't need a lot of "bells and wistles". A nice fast-loading, lightweight editor is what I use.

http://www.crimsoneditor.com/

It has some nice stuff: FTP, record/play macros, etc. And you can create your own syntax keys, as well as change the basic syntax colors and the text font, etc.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh....I hate that editor...


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies and suggestions. I will definately check those out.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

I use EditPlus. It's a really simple interface and used to be free, I think. I got a license though.

http://www.editplus.com/​But yeah, I like it because it isn't over the top; basically Notepad with color coding and a few handy utilities. It works really well as a Java/HTML editor.

chris.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, cool, thanks everyone.

Now I am also looking for a straight HTML editor (that can also do other languages). I know that the ones suggested in this thread can easily do that, but do any of you know of any very good specialized HTML editors? Thanks


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

dreamweaver?

lol


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

covert215 said:


> dreamweaver?
> 
> lol


Lol, yeah, sorry, I should have made it clear that maybe something free. 

Most of the tools suggested earlier can do HTML, but I am just trying to compile a nice list.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

AhrenBa said:


> Ok, cool, thanks everyone.
> 
> Now I am also looking for a straight HTML editor (that can also do other languages). I know that the ones suggested in this thread can easily do that, but do any of you know of any very good specialized HTML editors? Thanks


We were just sugesting html editors, were we not?    
I still side with Eversoft First Page.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> We were just sugesting html editors, were we not?
> I still side with Eversoft First Page.


Yes, well, text editors which can do HTML, but now I am just looking for dedicated HTML editors.

Look at my last post . Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

"dedicated" html editors also do Javascript and more, I'm yet to find a editor that doesn't support Javascript.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't get what your asking.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I don't get what your asking.


Ok, sorry, I guess I was just asking for more suggestions. I already have a lot of suggestions, but more doesn't hurt.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh...thats ok, i was just confused.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Vim, vi and emacs are all available freely for both windows and linux. They are all lightweight, offer various programming tools and load quickly


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

AhrenBa,
I just took a look at your site. ITS DREAMWEAVER'S CSS TEMPLATE. Try working your own stuff into there.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

covert215 said:


> AhrenBa,
> I just took a look at your site. ITS DREAMWEAVER'S CSS TEMPLATE. Try working your own stuff into there.


Yeah, I guess I should remove that from my signature. What I was basically trying to do it setup a test site to see whether people would visit. If it succeded, I was going to re-do the whole site with all original stuff. However, I abandoned that project like a month ago. 

I'll remove it from my sig.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

where was it, please tell me.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

checking my history......

http://atomicgames.bravehost.com/


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> where was it, please tell me.


Ok, just don't make fun of it. It really does suck. lol 
atomicgames.bravehost.com

EDIT: Yep, Covert215 has it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh...I went there before, its acually not that bad.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

its not the fact that its bad, but the fact that it is dreamweaver's built-in template


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh I see


----------



## Mark J (Mar 14, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> We were just sugesting html editors, were we not?
> I still side with Eversoft First Page.


I downloaded the free version of First Page, it sounded interesting (and of course FREE!).

However, it triggered an alert in an EWIDO scan for a bit of malware imbedded in the folder. Anyone else had this experience?

I wish now that I had jotted down the report info before I scrubbed the file, so I would be able to share a more definitive description.

First Page still seems to execute and function OK, even without this file.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I was going to install that myself to give it a try but came information about that. First thing I do before installing anything free is do a thorough search to find out if it's legit. Apparently the developers had a brain fart and decided to put that in as a joke at some point in the past if it's the same file, I'm pretty sure I also read it was supposed to be removed from the current installation. In any event it is supposed to be harmless and it's the filename that the virus scanners hit on. Could just be a false positive as well.

Anyhow I didn't install it and have no inclination to do so after reading that.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I had no malware problems with it or any problems with it period.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

EditPlus is a really good text editor. It's template support is awesome. You can also modify and add syntax files for highlighting. You can even execute commands from it (like loading a compiler) if you want. It's column limit is huge. It's over a million. It has good unicode support, but not great. It's also not free. It doesn't do hex editing though. (Ultra edit does, but it's broken for utf-8 files.)

The best free text editor is Jedit. It has great unicode support and a bunch of features. Only problem is, it starts up slow because if you don't have a speedy computer.

The editor that has the best unicode support is BabelPad. It's just not really a programmers editor.

I can't stand gvim, xemacs, notepad++ or notepad2. They're just too annoying to use.

My vote is for EditPlus and or Jedit.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Jedit is OK but I still like First Page


----------

